# Hauppauge HDPVR not recognized



## zixic (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey,
i just bought a hdpvr 1212 from ebay, i have set it up correctly ( watched many youtube videos) and it will not work, when i turn the unit on, there is the blue light but not the bling light. when i try and install driver onto my laptop, it comes up with the "driver has not been updated, compatible hardware not found" error, but i dont even think my laptop finds it as it doesn't even come up with "new hardware found" when i boot my laptop. 
Please help!:upset:


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

"System Requirements
Note: when playing back video recordings made with the HD PVR, a fast CPU and at least 256MB of graphics memory are needed. 
Processor Requirements (minimum): Dual core CPU 2.0GHz or faster
Windows 7 (32 and 64-bit), Windows Vista or Windows XP service pack 2 (32-bit).
Graphics with 256MB memory (or greater)
Sound card
CD-ROM drive for installing the HD PVR software"

per: HD PVR Product overview

Do you meet those?


----------



## zixic (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes it does, but i think it has something to do with my laptop not recognizing the hdpvr usb output.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Try another USB cable.

Does anything show up with a yellow 'bang' (exclamation) in Device Manager when connected?


----------



## zixic (Mar 19, 2011)

will check


----------



## zixic (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey 
where is the yellow 'bang' in the device manager? i cant see it?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

IF you don't see one, then there isn't an issue about drivers.

Did you try another cable?


----------



## zixic (Mar 19, 2011)

hi i got it working by using a new zealand 5v adaptor , but now when i try install driver it finds it but it says it needs to see files windows sp3 disk or other resources, which i dont even remember having. any other way of getting past this , a download? i will upload a picture to show you.
thanks


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Do you have SP3 installed?


----------



## zixic (Mar 19, 2011)

yes,i typed "winver" in run and it said i have.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

We'll need the EXACT error message to proceed.

Yoiu may also want to read through this (LARGE) thread -> Hauppauge HDPVR-1212 Owner's Thread - AVS Forum


----------



## zixic (Mar 19, 2011)

ok. whats happened now is that, when i turn it on, instead of the orange record light flicker and the bling light flicker, all it is doing now is having the blue light go on as soon as i turn it on.
help please.


----------

